# Vida is acting really scared of me



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay so earlier she went downstairs and ate the cat food. I brought her back upstairs (she snuck down with me is all) and told her 'crate' and was steering her to her crate. She decided to run outside on the balcony as she usually does when she's in trouble. She wouldn't come to me so I went out and got her and brought her back inside, yelled at her and put her in her crate.
She's honestly acting so afraid of me I feel completely terrible. Thats the last time I EVER yell at her. My gosh. You know those days when they don't want to see to listen and you're not in a good mood as it is? I'm not making excuses, but today has been one of those stressful days. I feel incredibly bad because she's not coming near me. I went and sat in her crate with her for a few minutes to 'console' her after yelling. We cuddled as usual and I let her out and then we played. My mom is on the couch right now and I went to go see Vida and she literally just ran away from me. She ran to my mom and tried to get on the couch beside her. 
I'm in tears because she seems terrified of me. I would NEVER touch her in a million years no matter what. Seriously though. Has anybody elses puppy acted this way from yelling at them?!
Trust me I feel like a complete jerk for yelling at her and I'm beating myself up about it so no need to chip in. I'm just worried about her. Will she forgive me? I've sat with her and gave her treats and told her she was a good dog etc. 
Give it time I guess?
=( Agh


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Because we haven't all done this?








I could point out every aspect of what went wrong, but then I'd condemn myself.
Take a deep breath, let go of your feelings on this. (I STILL yell at my dogs, but only when the timing is perfect! and.....sometimes when it isn't, but they are older and smart enough now to ignore me!!!!!!







)
I find that my pack would rather me return to my normal emotional state, then to get more upset when I try to forgive them. Emotions to your pup mean something isn't quite right.
Let go of your own hard day, and everything will shift back into place!


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

That's the great thing about puppies and dogs. They do forgive and don't usually hold grudges. But you don't want to yell at her as you're putting hr into the crate or she may associate the crate with bad things rather than her safe place.

Try not to beat yourself up too much; you can't change what you have already done, but you can change how you handle it going forward. Practice some deep breathing and counting before you react, especially with puppies...

As with everything, time and patience seem to be what it takes. We all get stressed, and some of us DO yell at our dogs...Even though I have never hit mine, they still cringe like I'm going to. I calmly tell them that I have never hit them, and never will and on we go to tomorrow.









Have you taken any puppy training classes with her? It seems like some socializing classes might help both her and you...most of the training classes that I have taken have been more for me than for the dogs.

Good Luck


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah it happens to all of us.







And No one is perfect (still trying to find that guy). I would say though that we aren't supposed to call them to us for anything negative, including punishment. Coming to you should always be a positive thing, going out to get her is what you should have done (and you did do). 

And I'm sure she will still love you!


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

If dogs didn't forgive and forget we'd all be out of luck.

I agree with Kira. Never Ever call her to you for punishment. That may not have happened this time but never allow it to happen if you can help it.

And yes. We all have those days when our patience is tried to the breaking point and sometimes it breaks. Wishing that they forget the bad thing and staring sadly at them sometimes doesn't help either. That stare in dog language isn't necessarily a good thing.

Be kind to yourself and to Vida. You're a team and she will forgive you a lot sooner than you forgive yourself. And... take some lessons just for the fun of it.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

It helps me when I get to that point to remind myself that if she has done something wrong, it was probably my fault to begin with. It is hard, but you can try as calmly as possible to put the puppy up, and give yourself a timeout.... I needed lots of timeouts when Ava was a puppy









Just evaluate the situation objectively (without beating yourself up, you have to forgive yourself too). Look at where you think you could have done things differently, and decide to handle it that way next time. 

Vida will forget and she loves you, she wants badly to please you, so remember that and just find a different way to show her what you want her to do.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay I just hit a dead end. Stuffed her kong with her food and a few treats (we do this everyyy night) put I mixed it with a bit of PEANUT BUTTER. And guess what?!
Vidakins does not like teh peanut buttuhhh. Unheard of!
I would be taking her to pupper classes but I don't have a way to transport her until I can find one in area that can possibly do a pickup/drop off.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

your post was cute. Paige is 11 and still gets yelled at everyday...lol. Sounds like your pup is smart. I would NOT kiss her butt for getting yelled at though! boy she will figure that one out quick! seriously when Paige was about 10 weeks I almost gave her back cause she was so bad...she is still a brat lol


----------

